
Japanese woman confirmed as world's oldest person aged 116 - spking
https://news.yahoo.com/japanese-woman-confirmed-worlds-oldest-person-aged-116-094645090.html
======
mabbo
The last line is interesting.

> The oldest verified person ever -- Jeanne Louise Calment of France -- died
> in 1997 at the age of 122, according to Guinness.

There's some really wonderful evidence now that the woman who died in 1997 was
Jeanne Louise's daughter. And that the local authorities knew, but kept it
under wraps to avoid embarrassment.

It just seems that even at the most extreme, humans can't really live past 116
or so.

~~~
whyenot
I noticed you didn't provide a link to any of this "wonderful evidence." So
let me provide one to a Washington Post article on the controversy:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/01/12/how-
madame-c...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/01/12/how-madame-
calment-worlds-oldest-person-became-fuel-russian-conspiracy-theory/)

Based on the article, it sounds more like a conspiracy theory to me.

~~~
mabbo
Ah, six days later I notice your reply. You're right- I couldn't find the
article posted below.

It may be a little conspiracy theory, but it's got to be the most innocent one
I've ever believed could be true.

------
RickJWagner
"Asked what moment she was the most happy in life, she replied: 'Now.'"

Absolutely awesome!

